# Brushy Mountain



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

I agree. My experience with BM is that shipping takes much longer, even one state away. Mann Lake and Blue Sky are super fast. Sometimes it makes a difference to get the stuff quickly, well at least it can never hurt.


----------



## Stadger (Apr 20, 2014)

I bought my first hive from Brushy Mountain and they told me that they were working overtime to handle all the orders. They are packed and shipped in the order they are received BUT you can have your order moved to the head of the line by paying an "in house rush" fee of $15. I am fortunate in that I have two local equipment suppliers within 10 miles and when the cost of shipping is figured in, these two places are very competitive. They get my business now.


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

I also only order items from BM I can't get anywhere else. Shipping times are almost always way too long, and the shipping charges themselves are ridiculously high.


----------



## beeman2009 (Aug 23, 2012)

Agree! Love them but lets get real. If they are that busy, they are making money. Hire some more help!


----------



## Eddie Honey (May 30, 2011)

I have what I consider one of the best bee equipment warehouses on the east coast within 10 miles of me. I wanted to try some of Brushy's cool ultimate bottom boards with moats and didn't see them elsewhere so I ordered. Sometimes even I like a little "hive bling" lol. Meanwhile I have local farmers that I've promised bees by the weekend so I figure an entire week is long enough to ship something 150 miles.....guess not. I'll just have to pick up a dozen wooden bottoms from my local supplier @ $6.00 a piece. No biggie, I just got my hopes up too much.


----------



## SpringGreen (Jun 26, 2014)

I've only had bees for a few months, and yep, I found I "needed" something only BM has...twice...and ordered from them, thinking it shouldn't take too long to get my order, as the PA location isn't that far away. Yet my average time from order placement to arrival is 8 days. Next time, I'll drive there and pick up.


----------



## jdmidwest (Jul 9, 2012)

Due to volume of business this year, Walter Kelley has been behind on wood work for the last few months. I have placed 2 orders from them and it takes about 2 weeks for shipment of 300 miles. Calm down and wait a little and don't wait for the last minute to order stuff. Brushy Mountain has always given me great service as does Kelley. But volume of business slows everyone down and lots of new bee keepers are hitting the market lately due to bee publicity. Simmer down and wait. Patience is a virtue.


----------



## SpringGreen (Jun 26, 2014)

It doesn't sound like any of us are waiting to the last minute or anything..it merely sounds like BM has things we want, and the shipping is so.slow. Everyone else I've ordered from has been quite fast and e-mailed to let me know when my order shipped. 

I'm totally with the OP...if it's something exclusive to them, I'll take my chances and wait, but if it's something like frames or the like, I'll go elsewhere. That's all.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Eddie Honey said:


> I have a suggestion for Brushy. I base my suggestion on this: whenever I need to order beekeeping supplies, I will only order from Brushy if the product I want is exclusive to them; otherwise I order elsewhere.


This can't be your way of communicating your suggestion, which I didn't really see stated as a suggestion, to Brushy Mountain, is it? Did you write Brushy Mountain a letter, an e-mail, or phone call? Maybe you are looking for company here? Kindred souls w/ similar experience?

Just out of curiousity, what is it that you need that is so time sensitive that you didn't anticipate needing early enough to order ahead so it would be in hand when you needed it? I hope that is not out of line for me to ask.


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

I agree with skqcrk. Contact Brushy Mountain's Customer Service. It does no good posting here. I order some items from BM and expect slower shipping, so I'm not disappointed if there is a delay. BM makes some really great products you can't find at other suppliers.


----------



## Eddie Honey (May 30, 2011)

I contacted BM's customer service before making my post. I was told I can pay an extra $15.00 to have items that are *in stock* shipped *on time*.
This post was my second way of communicating my suggestion. I try to stay off of a companies social media pages unless they wrong me and don't make it right. There was no wrong doing here, just poor business practices.
Yesterday I ordered from Mann Lake. Today my products are scheduled for delivery. 
Mann Lake and Brushy warehouses are equal distance from me. Like my suggestion states, fix it and those guys could rule!

Ooh. almost forgot, sqkcrk, you're not out of line at all. I've always respected your posts on here. 
I needed plastic bottom boards with extension legs. I had an emergency request (dang farmers) for 8 hives on fields that had just started blossoming. I had the splits sitting in nucs but they were bursting at the seams and needed to go into full sized hives. I wanted to do it right in the fields where they were to be placed. It seems the bees he had there aren't getting it done like he had hoped. I think with everything blooming late the bees were hitting all the tulip poplar surrounding the squash fields.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Makes sense. Thanks.

For many years a NY State Bee Supply business suffered from being poorly run, poor customer satisfaction. I hope Brushy Mtn doesn't have to go through what that company did before offering better customer satisfaction.

So, do I have this right? Companies that don't have in hand everything someone ordered hold the order until everything shows up in their warehouse to be shipped all at once together? And, if you want what they have on hand they want you to pay them an extra $15.00 if you want them to ship you what you order when you ordered more than what they had at hand? Huh. 

What if you had canceled the part of the order that they didn't have at hand and ordered what they did have? And then made a seperate order the next day for those items they didn't have in the wearhouse? Would that have been shipped in a timely manner, w/in a day or two? Would shipping costs prohibit one doing that?

How does one find out what is in the warehouse? Brushy Mtn doesn't know that the instant one makes an order do they?


----------



## Eddie Honey (May 30, 2011)

Brushy knows the order comes over as soon as it's sent. 
All of my products were in stock. I don't know about their back order policy because that didn't apply here.
They send you an email saying "in stock items will be shipped in 5-7 business days". This is the part that needs fixing. 5-7 business days almost automatically adds 3-4 more days because of the weekend and shipping time.
My Mann Lake order that I placed yesterday is sitting here on my office floor today.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

For sure. Time is of the essence. Git 'er done.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

MTN-Bees said:


> It does no good posting here.



Isn't that part of the reason we have a Consumer Report forum? Perhaps newbees need something quick and are considering BM. Upon reading this thread they may choose to order elsewhere. Seems like good feedback from my perspective.


----------

